# Logitech diNovo Edge: Does it work?

## Apollyon

Hi,

I've fallen in love with this keyboard for my HTPC, but if I'm going to spend $200 on it I want to be pretty sure that it's going to work fine under linux.

I found a guy who said that everything worked out of the box except for the touch pad (errrr... sorry... TouchDisc(tm)). He mentions that udev created some devices for the touch pad when he plugged it in, but that the drivers didn't work. Unfortunately, he doesn't say what distro or driver versions he was using...

Does anybody have any experience with this keyboard? What I'm hoping to hear is that the drivers are fixed or there was a configuration error, and that the keyboard is great.  :Smile: 

I should probably clarify that I'd like to be able to use this as a USB keyboard (ie. through the included dongle) and thus a) avoid the bluetooth voodoo and b) be able to use the keyboard at boot.

----------

## Will Scarlet

I don't know if this will work out the way you want, but after a little search on the forums I found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231506-highlight-dinovo.html

Hope this helps...   :Wink: 

----------

## Apollyon

Thanks, but I had already seen that article. It talks about a different keyboard and its relatively old, so I assume the situation is different in this case.

Nobody has this keyboard? How about the BTC 9019URF? That would be my next choice, but I'm not sure how well supported it is.

----------

## Will Scarlet

After some more research on Google, I've discovered that nobody is really saying much about the diNovo Edge on Linux.  A lot of question, but no answers.

During that research, I found this:

http://www.ifreekeyboard.com/GKM-700.html

Which is very interesting especially for the price of $60.00.

The only other option that you possibly have is to buy the diNovo Edge keyboard at circuit city, or some other retail store that carries it, and return it if it doesn't work to your satisfaction.  Just make sure wherever you buy that they have a good return policy.

Hope this helps...   :Wink: 

----------

## reyneke

Hi there.

I bought this stylish keyboard one week ago as a Xmas present for myself  :Wink:  and I'm loving it. Nearly all buttons are working out of box and are recognized by X. You can use `keytouch' for giving them multimedia funktions - just chose one of the provided logitech profiles. Even the TouchDisc is recognized but ATM just appears to work like another mousewheel.

I as well experiance the problem that the bluetooth dongle isn't initialized at boot-time. So you just can't use the keyboard in grub or get into your PC's BIOS. I did report that to the Logitech hotline. They suggested turning off the USB legacy support in BIOS, which didn't work at all. My workaround for grub is using the cursor keys of my Nostromo Speedpad, which is attached by USB. That's OK for daily use and after spending 170 € for the keyboard, I didn't want to buy another BT adapter just to make the hardware work like it should by default. I'm hoping that Logitech support will provide a solution.

Besides that, I'm very happy with my new hardware

Cheers,

rey.

P.S.: Sorry for my poor language, it's been some time since I've been practicing my English ...

----------

## gerick

 *Apollyon wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I've fallen in love with this keyboard for my HTPC, but if I'm going to spend $200 on it I want to be pretty sure that it's going to work fine under linux.
> 
> I found a guy who said that everything worked out of the box except for the touch pad (errrr... sorry... TouchDisc(tm)). He mentions that udev created some devices for the touch pad when he plugged it in, but that the drivers didn't work. Unfortunately, he doesn't say what distro or driver versions he was using...
> ...

 

I am not sure what it means, but I found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg17777.html

Is that link supposed to be a kernel patch?

Out of the box, the typing keys work fine.  The volume slider works.  The TouchDisc does not work, so I am using a ps/2 mouse.  (Maybe ps/2 mouse is conflicting with touchpad?)  I haven't tried using or mapping the special keys yet.  

This is with KUbuntu Edgy 6.10.

----------

## erikedin

 *Quote:*   

> I am not sure what it means, but I found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg17777.html
> 
> Is that link supposed to be a kernel patch? 

 

Yeah, this is a kernel patch. I just applied it to kernel version 2.6.19.1 (vanilla-sources with keyword ~x86), and now the Touchpad seems to work perfectly. It works both as a mouse and as a scrollwheel. Applying the patch was simply a matter of placing yourself in the kernel directory (/usr/src/linux mostly) and running "patch -p1 < dinovo.patch" where "dinovo.patch" is the name of the patch file. I can say the patch does not work directly for the 2.6.17.13 kernel.

I haven't seen any problems with the keyboard at boot time, as previous posts have had. This might be heavily dependent on motherboards though. I can change BIOS settings and use GRUB just fine, out of the box. 

The only thing that does not work perfectly yet for me is the multimedia keys. Using keytouch I can assign functions to most of the multimedia keys (thanks for that reyneke), but there are still some keys which are not usable. According to the keytouch webpage this is a kernel problem for usb keyboards in general, which makes sense for me, since not all of them worked on my previous keyboard either, when using usb. 

Speaking for myself, I'm so far (24 hours after delivery of keyboard) really satisfied with it. I brought it to work and worked with it there all day.

----------

## reyneke

 *erikedin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I haven't seen any problems with the keyboard at boot time, as previous posts have had. This might be heavily dependent on motherboards though. I can change BIOS settings and use GRUB just fine, out of the box. 
> 
> 

 

I found out, I was using an USB-1.1-slot. After plugging the BT Receiver into a different USB-(2.0)-slot, the keyboard worked in grub and BIOS.

Thanks for the hint with the kernel patch! I will try that.

Regards,

rey

----------

## reyneke

So, I tried patching both gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4 and vanilla-sources-2.16.19.2, failing each time:

```

patching file drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1643 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 1815.

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c.rej

patching file drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 583.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c.rej

patching file drivers/usb/input/hid.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 261.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/input/hid.h.rej

```

Any ideas?

----------

## Aper

 *erikedin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I am not sure what it means, but I found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg17777.html
> 
> Is that link supposed to be a kernel patch?  
> 
> Yeah, this is a kernel patch. I just applied it to kernel version 2.6.19.1 (vanilla-sources with keyword ~x86), and now the Touchpad seems to work perfectly. It works both as a mouse and as a scrollwheel. Applying the patch was simply a matter of placing yourself in the kernel directory (/usr/src/linux mostly) and running "patch -p1 < dinovo.patch" where "dinovo.patch" is the name of the patch file. I can say the patch does not work directly for the 2.6.17.13 kernel.
> ...

 

Do you know how i can apply this to Gentto on PS3?

I can not find the kernel under /usr/src/linux and do you know if it will work on PS3 gentoo install?

----------

## erikedin

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> So, I tried patching both gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4 and vanilla-sources-2.16.19.2, failing each time:
> 
> ```
> 
> patching file drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c
> ...

 

You need to have the exact kernel version that the patch is written for, which I suppose is 2.16.19.1.

----------

## erikedin

 *Aper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you know how i can apply this to Gentto on PS3?
> 
> I can not find the kernel under /usr/src/linux and do you know if it will work on PS3 gentoo install?

 

No idea here, I'm afraid. You may need to install a kernel, but I haven't got a PS3 yet, and I don't know if the vanilla-sources 2.16.19.1 kernel is available.

----------

## kevintshaver

How exactly do you get the TouchDisc to work? Where does the event show up? I have the following event sections:

/dev/input/event0 through event 6

/dev/input/mouse0 through mouse 2

/dev/input/mice

/dev/input

Also, in /dev/input/by-id I have:

usb-Logitech_Logitech_BT_Mini-Receiver_00076172C875-event-kbd

usb-Logitech_Logitech_BT_Mini-Receiver_00076172C875-event-mouse

usb-Logitech_Logitech_BT_Mini-Receiver_00076172C875-mouse

and in /dev/input/by-path I have:

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.1.2:1.0-event-kbd

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.1.3:1.0-event-mouse

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.1.3:1.0-mouse

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.3:1.0-event-mouse

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.3:1.0-mouse

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.4:1.0-event-kbd

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.4:1.1-

pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.4:1.1-event-

but trying any of these out by touching the TouchDisc and watching for example 

```
cat /dev/input/event0
```

 shows no feedback.

----------

## erikedin

 *kevintshaver wrote:*   

> How exactly do you get the TouchDisc to work? Where does the event show up? 

 

I have in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf the section

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "TouchDisc"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

   Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

I think I got to this point by trial and error. After I had applied the kernel patch, things started working pretty quickly, as far as I can remember.

What might help is that the devices in /dev/input/by-id and /dev/input/by-path are symlinks to the event and mouse devices in /dev/input. By looking at where these point you might be able to figure out which devices to use.

Good luck!

----------

## aqwert

I installed the gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r3 and the patch described above is in the official linux kernel now.

The touchpad works now right from the start  :Wink: 

This keyboard is expensive but extreme cool.

----------

## creidiki

Very good news, I was just thinking of getting that kb myself for an HTPC.

Now I need a suitably sleek case  :Very Happy: 

----------

## erikedin

Very good news indeed. I can really recommend the keyboard. The touchdisc really comes in handy when you're in bed or something watching a movie.

----------

## now112

Well I got one of those keyboards for my ps3.

the problem is that touchdisc doesn't work in gnome.

when I do a cat event1 (usb-logitech-event-mouse is pointing to this event)

and I touch the touchdisc and clic on the mouse button I get output to the

screen (gentoo-source 2.6.20.r5 so the patch should be in the kernel).

I configured the input device for X11 like erikdin did (just changing mouse2 -> mouse0

```
Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "TouchDisc" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "auto" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0" 

   Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection
```

But It doesn't seem to work ... I tried to point    Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

I was able to move the mouse to a cornen and the gnome crashed  :Laughing: 

I need some help with this ... anybody ?

----------

## drseergio

I want to buy this keyboard but have rather practical questions concerning it.

Is it possible to use this keyboard without its bluetooth dongle and just use my own Bluetooth module that is built into my laptop?

If I am using the supplied USB dongle does it appear transparently as an USB device?

And, is it possible to use DiNovo Edge's USB transceiver for both, the diNovo Edge keyboard and MX Revolution mouse or I need both of them?

----------

## kerstman

 *drseergio wrote:*   

> I want to buy this keyboard but have rather practical questions concerning it.
> 
> Is it possible to use this keyboard without its bluetooth dongle and just use my own Bluetooth module that is built into my laptop?
> 
> If I am using the supplied USB dongle does it appear transparently as an USB device?
> ...

 

I found that I had to use the supplied Logitech dongle, I couldn' t get it to work with my Belkin USB bluetooth dongle. The Logitech dongle also comes with a small detect button as well.

It does appear transparently as a USB device if I understand you correctly. Even when booting my BIOS reports a USB mouse and keyboard. This is what I see:

```
ingrid meirion # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c713 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c714 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:0b04 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a5c:200a Broadcom Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

By using keytouch I've got the volume controls working and the moon symbol keys locks the screen. Other buttons are not working yet, haven't decided what they're for.

BTW I'm using a 2.6.21 kernel on AMD64; there are some fixes in this version for the trackpoint device

----------

## red-wolf76

I'm not sure how this pertains to the DiNovo edge (nice one, that! *slaver*), but on my old DiNovo Media Desktop 2.0 (with the MX900 Mouse) there are two modes it can run in.

Boot-protocol mode, where it pretty much functions as a regular USB HID device and

Bluetooth mode, where the Receiver gets switched to HCI mode.

I don't think it would be too difficult to get the keyboard to work with other dongles, as bluetooth connections should be pretty much standardized, all things being equal, but for the Keyboard to work in the BIOS and until the bluetooth stack is properly set-up I don't believe there's much chance to get around the Logitech dongle unless you want to say bye-bye to boot-time kernel selection or other multi-boot options.

That being said, I can tell you that it is a major pain in the behind getting even my old BT keyboard, pad and mouse to work, so until you have everything running smoothly and automagically, you probably need a second keyboard connected to the box.

----------

## blubbi

Hi all, since some houres I am a proud owner of thise fine keyboard.

I had a Kordless Desktop Pro bevor. I just pluged in the USB-Bluetooth-Dongle, paired the devices and nearly everything worked (using the Cordless Desktop Pro keyboard layout in KDE)

Volumeslider, TouchDisc, Mousbuttons, Mute, Search, Mail, Home, Previous, Stop, Play/Stop, forward and the sleep Button work fine.

The Button with the phone and the A, B, C, D special buttons are not accessible nore do they produce any output in xev.

The Zoom+, Zoom- and Zoom% do not produce any output in xev, but I can configure them using keytouch..... at least keytouch-editor detects that I press the buttons. But I can't use the profile I have created because "The keyboard file contains an empty keycode."

I now some special buttons are not available due to limitation in the related Kernelmodules

I'll never use these buttons, but would be nice to know them working.

here's the keytouch profile I have created, in case someone wants to invastigate a bit.

http://olausson.de/temp/DiNovoEdge

regards

blubbi

----------

## hungptit

I tried to configure my diNovo with bluetooth but it did not work well then I decided to configure it without using bluetooth. Below is what I did:

1. Configure the kernel

```
Device Driver -> HID Devices                                                                                                     

   -*-   Generic HID support                                                                                        

   [ ]     HID debugging support                                                                                    

   [*]     /dev/hidraw raw HID device support                                                                       

         *** USB Input Devices ***                                                                                  

   <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                                              

   [ ]     Enable support for Apple laptop/aluminum USB special keys                                                

   [*]     Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                    

   [ ]       PID device support                                                                                     

   [*]       Logitech devices support                                                                               

   [ ]       PantherLord/GreenAsia based device support                                                             

   [ ]       ThrustMaster devices support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                            

   [ ]       Zeroplus based game controller support                                                                 

   [*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

```

2. The next step is make some change in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf below is my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0"             "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1"             "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"          "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard0"

     Driver      "evdev"

     Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_Logitech_BT_Mini-Receiver_000761AE3502-event-kbd"

     Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

     Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_Logitech_BT_Mini-Receiver_000761AE3502-event-mouse"

        Option      "Abs32MapTo" "-1"

        Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection
```

3. After restart my computer with the new compiled kernel the keyboard and mouse are worked. From what I have known by changing the Device Option with appropriate device name in /dev/input/by-id this configuration may work with any logitech keyboard and mouse.  I haven't tried to make special keys work. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.

----------

